# Whoa Voshon



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Do your thing playa.. 38 dammm


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

He's been doing great lately. Too bad he competely dropped off after the first quarter


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

No wonder I lost in fantasy, I benched him :upset:


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

fluke


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The Warriors-Nuggets game last night was one of the best this season. Both team played extremely well offensively. They were hitting shots from all angles, including a lot of contested shots, so it wasn't that the teams were bad defensively.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn, I can't believe the Lenard traded him (or whatever the transaction was). Haha, screw him; This guy literally took more shots than Vince last year which resulted to 24 fluke wins for the Raptors.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

**



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Damn, I can't believe the Lenard traded him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Nuggets offense is definitely on a roll lately.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Voshon Lenard is a very underappreciated shooting guard. I knew from the minute I heard he signed with the Nuggets they would be a much better team for having him.

Nobody ever talks about the guy, but for much of the season he was the best player on the Raptors last year.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chiuondis</b>!
> fluke


huh he did the same thing in miami...what are you talking about?I loved when the announcer yelled Lenard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after every 3


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

that first quarter last night was insane. one of the best shooting performances in a quarter in a long while. no layups or anything within 15 feet. nothing open. all jumpers with hands in his face. and a 4 point play. insane.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he WAS the offense for the raps on many occasions last season.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Damn, I can't believe the Lenard traded him (or whatever the transaction was). Haha, screw him; This guy literally took more shots than Vince last year which resulted to 24 fluke wins for the Raptors.


Yeah screw him. I didnt like his game and yes he could shoot the ball but I can't see him as being a legitamate primary option on offense...he's got no moves, no D, just a pretty reliable shot...he'd be 6th man of the year maybe...

good luck if Denver uses him as their 1st/2nd option with Melo...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> he WAS the offense for the raps on many occasions last season.


Not really. VC was gone, so he got about 10 more shots  than he usually would. He just happened to make the majority. He's not a scoring machine. Just a good 3 point shooter. Maybe a young Tracy Murray. But I gurantee you he wouldn't be the raptors offense for any stretch this year.

He's a good player, but this was just a hot streak, and you shouldn't expect anything near this anymore this season....


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: *



> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!


Correction: Raptors


----------

